# Loom Knitted Music Notes Blanket



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw a picture of this blanket that someone from the forum created - it was crocheted so I was wondering if I could do it on the loom. With some adjustment since the loom only had 30 pegs - I made it! My son loves the blanket and loves playing the sax.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

love it, great job!


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

roxiannalouisa said:


> love it, great job!


Thank you!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wonderful job!


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Wonderful job!


Thank you! :-D


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh what a beautiful blanket and a handsome young man your son is.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Oh what a beautiful blanket and a handsome young man your son is.


Thank you.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is amazing. Don't know how you could do it

Great pic of your son sitting on it.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> That is amazing. Don't know how you could do it
> 
> Great pic of your son sitting on it.


Thank you


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Good job. Nice looking son too.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Good job. Nice looking son too.


Thank you


----------



## auntiegram (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there a pattern for looming this?


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

auntiegram said:


> Is there a pattern for looming this?


I copied it from this person - chrissyf - this is what she wrote

"you can find it on ravelry...it is a crochet pattern but i made graphs so it would be easy to knit."

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/music-afghan

She originally crochet the blanket and I changed it to fit the loom with 62 pegs. I had to make some of the notes smaller in order to fit with 30 pegs.


----------



## auntiegram (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you. I love yours.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

auntiegram said:


> Thank you. I love yours.


Thanks!!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice. Is it a double knit? Moon Loomer


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Very nice. Is it a double knit? Moon Loomer


Not sure what you mean by double knit? I'm new to loom knitting and kinda winging my way thru. I think this is called a Stockinette stitch. I just went back and forth from the top to the bottom peg on the loom.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

It seems you had to get creative to get it to come out...and you DID it! \0/


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sandy Hill said:


> It seems you had to get creative to get it to come out...and you DID it! \0/


Thank you :lol:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

diane403 said:


> I saw a picture of this blanket that someone from the forum created - it was crocheted so I was wondering if I could do it on the loom. With some adjustment since the loom only had 30 pegs - I made it! My son loves the blanket and loves playing the sax.


That is so clever.....well done.
Did you knit the music notes on the loom, or add them later?


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> That is so clever.....well done.
> Did you knit the music notes on the loom, or add them later?


No I did them at the same time as the white background part.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

diane403 said:


> No I did them at the same time as the white background part.


Wow......love it.


----------

